# Best way to shoot an apparel belt?...



## superchris (Jun 26, 2013)

Hey guys - I'm currently working on some belt shots and although i'm managing I have to spend a lot of time to get consistancy.

I'm curious to know if anyone else has shot belts in the past and know what you did, or if you have any DIY tools or mannequins for shooting belts?

When wrapped into a circle for a standard front on shot the buggers just slide open incredibly wide (which looks ugly to me).

Any advice, tips, stories? - Cheers


----------

